

Former NSA chief warns of cyber-terror attacks if Snowden apprehended - Cbasedlifeform
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2013/aug/06/nsa-director-cyber-terrorism-snowden

======
Cbasedlifeform
How to make friend and influence people:

 _" If and when our government grabs Edward Snowden, and brings him back here
to the United States for trial, what does this group do?" said retired air
force general Michael Hayden, who from 1999 to 2009 ran the NSA and then the
CIA, referring to "nihilists, anarchists, activists, Lulzsec, Anonymous,
twentysomethings who haven't talked to the opposite sex in five or six
years"._

------
forgotAgain
Making Snowden the story to take the light off of the NSA and FBI spying on
_everyone_.

------
squozzer
Well said Reichsminister Goebbels.

------
mtgx
Oh great, we've already moved from the already awful "cyberwar" expression, to
"cyber-terrorism" now? I predict they'll be talking about the "cyber-
apocalypse" or "cyber-armageddon" a year from now. The scarier the words the
beter.

~~~
diminoten
What would you call it? An attack on Google, or Microsoft, or Apple, or Sony,
or Verizon as "retaliation" for cooperating with the US government, designed
to punish the corporation for performing their legal duty and to "scare" other
corporations into not cooperating.

Okay so no one's going to die, which makes it significantly different in
scope, but if it's an attack on a company with the goal of inciting fear...

~~~
pampa
it is an insurrection

